

iPhone Users Do More With The Mobile Web Than Any Other Smartphone Owners - AZA43
http://advice.cio.com/al_sacco/apple_iphone_users_devour_most_mobile_content_research_shows

======
sosuke
It makes perfect sense. Out of all the available smartphones on the market it
is the only one that has service requirements. I have owned 4 different
smartphones and have had data service on none of them.

I would also guess they don't count usage of Exchange servers because I would
think that the Blackberry would trump the iPhone users in shear amount of
information moved to mobile phones.

~~~
AZA43
Good point. And those iPhone data plans are UNLIMITED plans, as well, so users
aren't concerned with excess charges for downloading content.

